# Ready to make a start



## Ippymum (May 31, 2013)

Hi all x 

Well it's been about 3 years since me and hubby started looking at egg share and it has taken this long to decide to go ahead with it x we have 3 children already all delivered by cesarean. But feel that we would like to have one more, I was sterilised after the birth of my last child due to suffering with the loss of a close family member and feeling extremely pressured by are consultant. We have decided to go to Bourne hall Colchester and will be ring to start the process. I just have a few questions if any of you lovely people can answer them that would be great x 

1. Would it be cheaper to get the Dr to do some tests ? 
2. Will hubby's sperm need to be tested ? 
3. Anyone who has had treatment there what was your overall cost ? 
4. Do I need any paper work regarding my health from the Dr ie I am in good health ?

Sorry if it sounds cheeky asking about the cost ect it's just that hubby is leaning towards just self funding but I would love to help another couple and would like to know if it actually is worth it in financial terms aswell ?


----------



## Miraclebaby2015 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello, 

I just wanted to say I am  in a similar boat to you we have 3 children all by c/section and I was steralised at the birth of the youngest 7 years ago when  I was 23. We are doing egg share with the lister and the only thing it has cost us is the travel and the HFEA fee of £75 they will do all your bloods etc free including hubbys sperm analysis. The only thing you'd need to pay as extra is hubbys bloods which is £120 and ICSI if needed which is £750 but again only if needed. Hubbys bloods can be done free in a local sexual health clinic run by the NHS they normally have drop in clinics which is what we did so all in all treatment including tests has cost us £75! 

Good luck and welcome x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow Miracle , that's so good. Think lost clinic do the 5 day blast for free but we had to pay for that. And that was a massive chunk of money. Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yup Bevvy I can't grumble they do Blasts free but charge for ICSI and I don't need ICSI so only £75


----------

